# Smart Dimmer Switch and PIR



## taylorb9 (Apr 4, 2019)

Looking for a solution to combine a smart Dimmer (wemo) and motion sensor. Would like ability to turn lights on when coming down stairs, but still control lights from phone app. Thoughts? TIA


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I have a thought. I thought,,,,, I thought I got in before,,,,,, the lock........



Whoop


Whoop


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

taylorb9 said:


> Looking for a solution to combine a smart Dimmer (wemo) and motion sensor. Would like ability to turn lights on when coming down stairs, but still control lights from phone app. Thoughts? TIA


why. can't you operate a smart phone while negotiating a few risers. 
Askin' for a friend.


----------

